# Fractal Design vs. Bequiet, Eure Meinung (und ein paar Fragen)?



## Tim1974 (30. März 2018)

Hallo,

bei den Gehäusen ist von der Aufteilung her das *Fractal Design Define R5* für mich das Maß der Dinge, das einzige was mich unsicher machte war und ist die Dämmung, ob diese nicht mitunter ungesunde Dämpfe abgeben kann, wenn man den PC quasi im Schlafzimmer zu stehen hat.
Darüber haben wir ja schon öfter diskutiert und da Bequiet anscheinend ebenfalls Bitumenhaltiges Dämmmaterial einsetzt, ist es für mich weitgehend egal, von welchem der beiden Hersteller ich etwas kaufe.
Allerdings hat Bequiet eine deutsche Webseite und deutschsprachigen Support, der auch gut funktioniert und die Marke kennt eigentlich jeder, ist Fractal Design eher eine Randmarke oder genauso verbreitet (global gesehen)?

Dann wüßte ich noch gerne von denen, die ein Fractal Design Define R5 besitzen, ob dieses auf dem Karton oder auf dem Gehäuse selbst das CE und RoHS-Label zu stehen hat?
Bequiet schreibt ja auf deren Webseite das extra dazu, bei Fractal Design fand ich auf der Webseite keine solche Infos.

Kann mir dann noch jemand erklären, wo der Unterschied (abgesehen vom Preis und der Modellbezeichnung) zwischen Define R5 und R6 liegt?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## airXgamer (30. März 2018)

Den Karton vom R5 habe ich momentan nicht hier, schreibe mir doch bitte eine PM, wenn du bis nächste Woche Dienstag noch niemanden gefunden hast, der es für dich nachschauen kann.

Das R6 ist eine Weiterentwicklung und der Nachfolger des R5. Das R6 hat mehr Platz für Lüfter und Radiatoren, da es nur einen Platz für 5,25" Laufwerke hat. Das R6 hat verkleidete Laufwerksplätze, die von hinten zugänglich sind, beim R5 von vorne. Das R6 hat serienmäßig einen Lüfter mehr (3 statt 2, einige Editionen des R5 hatten aber auch 3). Das Netzteil sitzt beim R6 unter einer Blende, beim R5 offen. Das R6 bietet die Möglichkeit eine GPU über eine Risercard hochkant einzubauen. Die restlichen Unterschiede sollten aus den Bildern z.b. bei Geizhals ersichtlich sein.

Bedienungsanleitung gibt leider nichts dazu her:
https://gzhls.at/blob/ldb/0/4/2/d/2b75cb33b260bbbc24672e5942974e1423f6.pdf


----------



## RubySoho (30. März 2018)

Tim, du baust kein Haus(zum Glück...)
Du baust einen PC der ab kauf schon wieder alt ist....
Mach keine Wissenschaft draus...


----------



## Tim1974 (30. März 2018)

Ist Fractal Design eine schwedische Firma, also haben die ihre Hauptsitz dort?

Hergestellt wird aber vermutlich in China, oder zu Abwechslung auch mal in der EU?


----------



## airXgamer (30. März 2018)

Fractal Design
Sieht nach Hauptsitz Schweden aus - wo sie produzieren scheinen sie nicht zu sagen.

Ich finde deine Fragen und dein Hinterfragen sehr gut, so was liest man echt selten und so eine qualitativ hochwertige Gehäusewahl noch nicht erlebt  .


----------



## Tim1974 (30. März 2018)

Ich versuche halt weitestmöglich EU-Produkte zu kaufen und damit zu unterstützen, zu einer Firma die in Schweden den Hauptsitz hat, hab ich auch einiges mehr an Vertrauen, als zu einer die aus fernost kommt.
Toll find ich auch, daß die Gehäuse komplett in weiß anbieten, sieht momentan wirklich so aus, als würde es das Define R5 in weiß werden, da sieht man den Staub dann nicht dauernt so doll drauf und wenn mal Sonne rein scheint, erwärmt sich der PC weniger stark als in einem schwarzen Case.


----------



## Acoustico (30. März 2018)

**zesnsiert** detected... 

"The company headquarters of Fractal Design is located in Gothenburg, Sweden, where the products are designed. Fractal Design manufactures all their products in China."




*INU-Edit: Achte bitte mal etwas auf deine Ausdrucksweise!*


----------



## airXgamer (30. März 2018)

Ah, CE erkenne ich schon mal 

Fractal Design Define R5 Review

Da sieht man den ganzen Aufdruck, CE und RoHS sind an board.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. April 2018)

Das CE-Zeichen beinhaltet bereits die Europäische Richtlinien zum RoHS 2 und dürfte noch nicht mal zusammen mit dem RoHS-Zeichen verwendet werden, da es ein Ad-hoc-Symbol ist.
Das CE-Zeichen bräuchte ja auch nicht auf dem Gehäuse sein solange da (ich übertreibe jetzt ein wenig)  keine Lüftersteuerung mit WLAN verbaut ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. April 2018)

Die Logik erschließt sich mir noch nicht komplett, das Gehäuse ist für mich zumindest ein Produkt, was in der EU angeboten wird, also muß es sich auch an die gesetzlichen Vorschriften halten, dafür steht das CE. Das es RoHS enthält hab mir schon gedacht, RoHS gibt mir aber die Sicherheit, daß keine besonders gefährlichen Stoffe verwendet wurden, oder nur sehr kleine Mengen davon, wenn eine Ausnahmeregelung besteht, wie z.B. Quecksilber in den alten Energiesparbirnen, die teils trotzdem RoHs drauf stehen hatten.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, es sieht wirklich so aus, als bleibe ich beim Fractal Design Define R5 oder R6, ein besseres Gehäuse werd ich wohl kaum finden, erstrecht nicht in dieser Preislage.


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2018)

Bei der RoHS geht es aber nur um gefährliche Stoffe in Elektrogeräten und elektronischen Bauteilen.
Wenn du also Angst vor gefährlichen Stoffen in der Dämmung hast, nützt die RoHS garnichts.
Über das CE Zeichen haben wir ja schon im anderen Thread ausgiebig diskutiert.

Warum nimmst du nicht sowas BitFenix Nova schwarz (BFX-NOV-100-KKWSK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder das Raijintek Thetis Classic silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und komm jetzt bitte nicht mit 140mm Lüfter im Heck.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. April 2018)

Ich frage dich hier nochmal...  warum hat mein Gehäuse obwohl es überall in Europa zu erwerben ist und sogar der Hersteller aus dem europäischen Raum kommt (Niederlande) kein CE-Zeichen? 

Das RoHS ist ein Werbesymbol und hat keine festgelegte Symbolik. Es ist genauso erfunden wie das Qualitätssiegel vom Freseniusinstitut. Die Richtlinien zum RoHS gibt es natürlich,  nur gibt es dafür halt keine offizielle Symbolik.  Es sieht halt besser aus mit diesem Symbol auf der Verpackung... also halt "Werbe Bla Bla". 

Also liegt zumindest das Gehäuse schon im imaginären Warenkorb die Spannung steigt...


----------



## chaotium (2. April 2018)

Das CE ud Rohs zeichen hat nichts zu bedeuten, denn das kann man einfach auf seine Produkte drauf klatschen


----------



## Tim1974 (2. April 2018)

Sorry, aber das finde ich schwer nachzuvollziehen, wozu gibt es Normen und Zertifikate, wenn diese angeblich nichts aussagen und sie jeder drauf klatschen kann? 

Wie zum Geier soll man sich als Anwender denn informieren, ob man ein umwelt-/gesundheitsfreundliches Produkt bekommt?


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2018)

Nimm einfach nen geschlossenes Gehäuse und fertig.
Ich hoffe du hast keinen Monitor vor dir, der gibt auch Strahlung ab.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. April 2018)

Na arbeiten ohne Monitor geht irgendwie schlecht... 

Nochmal, mir ist ja klar, das jedes Gerät eine Art Strahlungsprofil haben wird, aber bei selbst gebauten Geräten bin ich halt besonders skeptisch, weil diese ja nicht im Ganzen vom Hersteller getestet werden können und es so allein vom eigenen Wissen und Fachkenntnis abhängig ist ob man sowas sicher zu bauen und zu betreiben kann.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. April 2018)

Na klar könnte der Hersteller das Gerät auch im "Ganzen" testen auf EMVU nur macht das keiner, weil man es nicht muss!

Das du hier deine Skepsis zu Schau stellst find ich schon komisch, denn wie war das doch gleich laut Zitat von dir:



> Ich hab weder Angst vor dem PC-bauen, noch brauche ich einen Kurs um es zu lernen, wenns so weiter geht, könnte ich langsam selbst solche Kurse geben, zumindest manchen "Technikern" in manchen PC-Bastelbuden.



Quellenlink : Performance Rating alter  und neuer CPUs?

Aber zum Glück widerspricht du dich ja nie!


----------



## Tim1974 (3. April 2018)

Das Zitat finde ich an der Stelle aber etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, denn zum einen schrieb ich es damals mit ein wenig Zynismus, es war also nicht so bitter ernst gemeint, zum anderen hat es nichts mit der Herstellerpflicht zu tun, ein rundum sicheres Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen.

Man dachte ja z.B. auch Jahrtausende lang anscheinend das Asbest nicht so gefährlich sei, warum wurde das bei uns erst 1979 teilweise und später dann (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) komplett verboten? 

Was ich damit sagen will, ein Bischen Skepsis und mit offenen Augen und ein wenig Mißtrauen durch die Welt zu gehen, schadet im Grunde nicht, sicher weit weniger als blauäugig alles zu kaufen, was einem die Industrie weiß machen will.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. April 2018)

Nichts ist rundum sicher, nur eins dein und unser Aller Tod, wenn du auf Zynismus stehst kann dir Sarkasmus ja nicht so weh tun. 

Achtung  ! 

Wie sagte Paracelsus ANNO 1538 so passend: "Alle Dinge sind Gift, und nichts ist ohne Gift; allein die dosis machts, daß ein Ding kein Gift sei.“ 

So ist auch dein Asbestargument zu sehen bis ins Mittelalter wurde Asbest in homöopathischen Dosen verwendet bis man mit Hilfe von Eternit Asbest im 20.  Jahrhundert in Bereichen verwendete die vorher andere Baustoffe nutzten.

BTT: Blauäugigkeit anderen vorzuwerfen, wenn man selbst den Versprechungen der Industrie und einem CE-Zeichen das auf einem PC Case prangert glaubt, finde ich nicht wirklich clever. 

PS: Ich hatte bis vor Kurzem noch ein Stahl Case was ohne Inhalt 18 kg gewogen hat. Vielleicht solltest du sowas in Erwägung ziehen immerhin mehr Masse als so ein Aluminium Case, aber was weiß ich schon.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. April 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wie sagte Paracelsus ANNO 1538 so passend: "Alle Dinge sind Gift, und nichts ist ohne Gift; allein die dosis machts, daß ein Ding kein Gift sei.“



Kenn ich, mir geht es ja auch nicht darum etwas komplett ungefährliches zu kaufen, sondern darum etwas zu kaufen, was bei bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch dem heutigen Sicherheitsstandard entspricht am besten plus eine gewisse Sicherheitsreserve, aber die bekommt man nicht immer und überall.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> So ist auch dein Asbestargument zu sehen bis ins Mittelalter wurde Asbest in homöopathischen Dosen verwendet bis man mit Hilfe von Eternit Asbest im 20.  Jahrhundert in Bereichen verwendete die vorher andere Baustoffe nutzten.



Aber wenn du schon mit dem Eternit Argument kommst, Faserzement-Produkte sind meistens relativ harmlos, sofern sie völlig intakt sind, wesentlich problematischer ist es mit Asbest-Produkten in denen die Fasern schwach gebunden sind und eben diese wurden auch früher schon verwendet, z.B. Schnüre bzw. Herddichtungen, Isolierungen, Vorhänge, Brandschutzkleidungen...
Das das Zeug erst so spät stark eingeschränkt und ganz verboten wurde, hatte sicher auch damit zu tun, daß ein öffentliches Eingestehen der Gefahr sehr kostspielige Sanierungsmaßnahmen und ggf. auch Entschädigungen für Betroffene nach sich zieht.
Was ich damit sagen will, blindes Vertrauen in aktuelle Vorschriften und Grenzwerte zu haben, halte ich oft für riskant, ich will mich auch selbst nicht nur durch Zertifikate und Herstellungsort in Sicherheit wiegen, der Grund für diese seltsam erscheinende Doppelmoral liegt darin, daß ich außer diesen Faktoren einfach nichts habe, womit ich die Sicherheit bemessen kann, unabhängige Teste wären mir natürlich viel lieber, aber was soll ich machen, wenn es diese nicht gibt?
Dann nehme ich doch lieber 10% Sicherheitsgarantie als 0%, auch wenn beides nicht toll ist. 

Zum Thema, ich gehe jetzt einfach so weit und versuche mich damit zu beruhigen, das sowohl Fractal Design als auch Bequiet Premium-Hersteller sind, die einen Ruf zu verlieren haben und das die sich schon überlegen welche Dämmstoffe sie einsetzen, richtig?


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2018)

Ich frage mich immer noch, warum du nicht einfach ein geschlossenes Gehäuse ohne Dämmung nimmst.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. April 2018)

Weil er dann sein selbst auferlegtes 10%iges Sicherheitspolster nicht eingehalten hat. 

Tim,  kauf dir einfach ein schickes Case am besten mit 140 mm Lüfteröffnungen überall. Achja...  PC Cases mit Dämmung haben (Aufgrund der Dämmung)  in der Regel ein schlechteres Kühlverhalten, aber ich will dich nicht zur Verzweiflung bringen....


----------



## Tim1974 (4. April 2018)

Merkt man das deutlich, daß die Kühlleistung verschlechtert wird durch die Dämmung?

Machen wir es mal an einem Beispiel fest, wenn ich z.B. ein a) Corsair Carbid Gehäuse ohne Dämmung, aber dafür hinten nur mit 120mm-Lüfter nehmen würde, oder b) alternativ ein Fractal Design Define R5 mit 140mm-Lüfter hinten und beide Lüfter lautlos laufen lasse, wird dann das gedämmte Gehäuse (b) dann schlechter oder besser kühlen?


----------



## Acoustico (4. April 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich versuche halt weitestmöglich EU-Produkte zu kaufen und damit zu unterstützen, zu einer Firma die in Schweden den Hauptsitz hat, hab ich auch einiges mehr an Vertrauen, als zu einer die aus fernost kommt.



Und weil du lieber weitestgehend EU Produkte vertraust und dich nie widersprichst hast du laut Signatur einen Fertig-PC aus China/USA (Lenovo), seit Jahren zwei Tower aus Taiwan (Casetek und Cooler Master), Mainboards aus Taiwan (Gigabyte Technology und ASUSTeK Computer Inc.), CPU's aus den USA (Intel Corporation und AMD), Speicher aus Südkorea (Kingston Technology), Festplatte und Monitor aus Südkorea (Samsung Group), DVD Laufwerk aus Südkorea (LG Electronics), Tastaur und Maus aus der Schweiz/USA (Logitech und Corsair), Grafikkarte aus Taiwan (Palit Microsystems) usw...


----------



## Tim1974 (5. April 2018)

Ja, was soll das denn jetzt? Seit wann kann ich mir aussuchen wo große Firmen produzieren?
Es wird doch so gut wie nichts mehr an Technik in der EU oder in den USA hergestellt, da bin ich schon erfreut, wenn wenigstens das Unternehmen selbst in einem EU-Land oder den USA ansässig ist und die dort geltenden Bestimmungen auch der Produktion in "sonstwo" zu Grunde legt.


----------



## Acoustico (5. April 2018)

Ich habe nicht aufgelistet wo die Firmen produzieren, sondern wo sich der Hauptsitz befindet...


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2018)

Die Firmen aus Europa und den USA produzieren eher in Fernost, weil dort billiger und mit weniger Auflagen produziert werden kann.
Ich glaube kaum das sich nen Deutscher für 2 Euro an nen Fliessband setzt und 10-14 Stunden irgendwelche Teile zusammenschraubt.
Zumal das hier in D sowieso nicht möglich wäre, da die Gesetze ein wenig anders als in China sind.


----------



## 0ssi (9. April 2018)

Bei den Stickoxiden die wir den ganzen Tag einatmen kann man so eine Bitumenmatte vermutlich sogar als Atemfilter nutzen.  
(Schall)Dämmung fand ich vor 10 Jahren auch toll aber leiser Lüfter und deren Entkoppelung vom Gehäuse ist viel wichtiger.


----------

